# Chickens dieing



## Kbennj (Mar 21, 2016)

I have also lost 4 this past winter and most recently, my silkie Roo. I do have several girls with a dirty butt and diahrea. I have treated with Corid for coccidia, could this be worms? I have on hand Wazine, Ivermectin, & Safeguard. Which is the best? I've had chickens for 3 years and have never had anything like this happen. Any info would be most helpful. I just integrated 12 girls into my flock and I'm afraid they too will likely get sick.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a fecal done. You need to know what parasites you are dealing with.


----------



## Kbennj (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. The problem is, the birds that have the diahrea- have very liquidy poo. I have no way of collecting it. Would any solid poo tell the same issues? I assume whatever it is, they must all have it to some degree. Will try to get a sample asap. Does anyone know of a lab I can send to or should I just try and rely on a local vet?


----------

